

ShowHN: obsqr QR scanner - bringing minimalism to Android - zserge

My girlfriend's attempt to make a small and simple QR scanner for Android. No settings, the only action user can perform - is opening the QR. Of course, it's open source, costs nothing and is ad-free.<p>And what do you think of software with minimal functionality?<p>Here's the repo:<p>https://bitbucket.org/trikita/obsqr/wiki/Home<p>And here's the link to the market if you want to try it:<p>https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=trikita.obsqr
======
zserge
Clickable links: <https://bitbucket.org/trikita/obsqr/wiki/Home>
<https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=trikita.obsqr>

------
kaolinite
Installed this yesterday. Best QR code scanner software that I've found. Too
many of them have pointless features that clutter them and require too many
permissions I'm not willing to give up. 5 stars.

------
pimentel
How did you integrate ZBar into Android? From the zbar homepage, I always
thought it was only available for iPhone and C\C++

Edit: Now I see there's an official ZBarAndroidSDK since March.

